
Groovy in Action: A review - monksy
http://theexceptioncatcher.com/blog/2013/01/groovy-in-action-a-review/#.UPXALlHXfuk.hackernews
======
vorg
> With most books, which are responsible for introducing someone to a new
> language/framework, I expect the resource to really sell the
> language/framework in the beginning, and ease into the more gritty details.
> However, this book tried to do this at some points of the book, but lacked
> order.

Perhaps the problem is with the book's many different authors, i.e. Dierk
Koenig, Andrew Glover, Paul King and Guillaume Laforge. Maybe they wrote it in
an uncoordinated fashion.

This book is now 6 years old. A 2nd edition has been in the works for years
now, but hasn't yet arrived.

~~~
monksy
Don't forget John Skeet and a forward by James Gosling. I want to say this
book took me longer than a year to complete.

